# Where is the ice tea?



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

I was recently on a tour through Canada and quickly found out, it is hard to get freshly brewed, Ice Tea in Canada. The Ice Tea I got was just sweet tea from a can. I ask my tour guide about what the story was behind the absents of freshly brewed ice tea in Canada? He said, he knows no one that can drew tea good enough, that anyone would want to drink it. That just doesn't sound right. So I am asking our Canadian members, what is the story behind Canadian dislike about Ice Tea?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Go to New Jersey and ask for Sweet Tea. They'll laugh you out of the restaurant. Not able to find it in Denver area, either. Here in the South, no one would think of having a meal without Sweet Tea.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

When I traveled Texas, Louisiana, Arkansas, Mississippi and parts of Alabama both were available. If you didn't ask for sweet you got unsweetened tea. I was raised on sweet tea but got accustomed to unsweetened and like that now also. Makes no difference to me what they put on the table. Don't remember what I had the couple times I went to Canada on a job.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought a fantastic 3 quart pitcher on Amazon, the top snaps on easily, compared to my 2 quart Tupperware one, ( it’s great) and everyday we drink the 3 quarts of Ice tea…

I make it every morning with 3 Lipton tea bags…I sweeten mine with one sweet n’ low…and now the head guy is using a half bag of sweet n low to sweeten his tea.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Same thing I do except 4 bags to one gallon water. No sweeter of any kind or as my mother made it, heat to boiling, put, gad I don't know, enough sugar in a pitcher to almost make a syrup and pour the boiling tea over that, stir until dissolved.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

wooleybooger said:


> enough sugar in a pitcher to almost make a syrup


Sounds like the tea a friend of mine's mother used to make.
I like my tea lightly sweetened, when we go somewhere I try to get tea half sweet and half unsweetened.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Same thing I do except 4 bags to one gallon water. No sweeter of any kind or as my mother made it, heat to boiling, put, gad I don't know, enough sugar in a pitcher to almost make a syrup and pour the boiling tea over that, stir until dissolved.


When you say 4 bags do you mean the small cup sized bags? Or something bigger?

I use bulk loose tea and brew mine in the coffee maker.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I use regular tea cup teabags. I have loose tea, I’ll have to give that a try.👍


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> When you say 4 bags do you mean the small cup sized bags? Or something bigger?
> 
> I use bulk loose tea and brew mine in the coffee maker.


I have cup size tea bags and hmm, probably used 6 or 8 of those. My mother used loose tea and strained it into a pitcher. I've also put the bags in a coffee maker and did alright.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My father drank unsweetened tea when working on his farm, so I grew up carrying the jug of tea to the fields where he was on his tractor, then sharing it with him. I still like unsweetened tea. I can drink sweet tea, but I prefer unsweetened. In our area of western NY the stores tend to carry unsweetened tea and sweet tea, never any extra sweet tea. In FL I frequently see sweet tea and extra sweet tea, no unsweetened tea.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

While on the subject of tea, has anybody besides me make tea eggs.








You can also do these with food coloring.









Tea Eggs Recipe


In the 18th century, the Qing dynasty scholar Yuan Mei wrote about cooking eggs in a solution of tea leaves and salt in “The Way of Eating.” Now, tea eggs are prepared throughout China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Southeast Asia and in diaspora communities the world over Known for their marbled design...




cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

I guess I mislabeled this thread. Should have been "Where is the CANADIAN tea?" I know we have a large number of Canadian members, what is the story about why Canada is down on tea?
As for my taste in tea, I like it unsweetened and ad a pink packet (Sweet'N Low), with a lot of ice, just before I drink it. I make a gallon at a time. I put about 1/3 of a gallon, of ((hot)) tap-water in a gallon container, then throw in a Lipton (gallon) size tea bag. I let it steep for at least a hour, then fill the container with cold tap-water. The tea bag normally floats to the surface, when the cold tap-water is added, so it can be easily removed. The floating thing, may depend on your water quality.
It sounds like most of us in the states, like our tea. So what’s with the Canadians?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

One more comment. Have you ever made tea that just didn't look strong enough? Put a pinch of baking soda in the hot water/tea bags. The neutral soda will draw out the astringent remaing tea out of the bags.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It's not just as big of a cultural thing. Maybe it is in some parts of the country, either for the locals or a heavy US tourism clientele, I don't know. I would think from a retailer's point of view, it's much like coffee; if you don't have enough demand for brewed tea, you probably end up throwing a bunch out after a certain period of time.

I know on bike trips into the States, I learned to ask for sweet tea for what we call 'iced tea'; otherwise I get, well, cold tea, and drinking cold tea is about as enjoyable as drinking cold coffee.

Different countries and regions, different tastes. I imagine if I went to Colorado and asked for poutine or beer that didn't taste like water I'd be disappointed.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Colorado? Breckinridge or any Porter


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

chandler48 said:


> Go to New Jersey and ask for Sweet Tea. They'll laugh you out of the restaurant. Not able to find it in Denver area, either. Here in the South, no one would think of having a meal without Sweet Tea.


My friend who moved here from the NE was amazed he could not get a cup of hot tea anywhere. He said they could get hot tea at McDonalds up there.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> It's not just as big of a cultural thing. Maybe it is in some parts of the country, either for the locals or a heavy US tourism clientele, I don't know. I would think from a retailer's point of view, it's much like coffee; if you don't have enough demand for brewed tea, you probably end up throwing a bunch out after a certain period of time.
> 
> I know on bike trips into the States, I learned to ask for sweet tea for what we call 'iced tea'; otherwise I get, well, cold tea, and drinking cold tea is about as enjoyable as drinking cold coffee.
> 
> Different countries and regions, different tastes. I imagine if I went to Colorado and asked for poutine or beer that didn't taste like water I'd be disappointed.


But why don't Canadians order and like ice tea. It must be a cultural thing, or they just don't like ICE. You can't confuse tea with coffee. There is plenty of coffee to go around. If you have enough Baileys in your cold (ice) coffee, it tested good also.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

rogerwh said:


> But why don't Canadians order and like ice tea. It must be a cultural thing, or they just don't like ICE. You can't confuse tea with coffee. There is plenty of coffee to go around. If you have enough Baileys in your cold (ice) coffee, it tested good also.


I'm not sure that's accurate. I don't eat out a lot but myself and family will often order iced tea (with the exception of breakfast or, you know, booze), and I frequently see other patrons doing so. Admittedly, it probably is not fresh-brewed - at least they don't serve it in the can or bottle they got it in - that's really _declasse_.

I don't think a 'block' observation is anymore relevant to Canada than it is in relation to the US. There are no doubt regional preferences, tastes and habits in both countries. You can't get grits up here either. I understand pop/soft drinks are a popular breakfast beverage in some parts of the States.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

When I traveled for work, I had to visit sites in the south. I prefer drinking Iced Tea over soda and other things so on my first trip I discovered Sweat Tea. 

At my first swallow, I could feel my teeth groan and start to decay with every sip. I drank about half the glass before my lips refused to allow more in. 

I learned to ask for UNSWEETENED ICED TEA whenever I traveled in the south. 

Up there in the North or in my case South West, it is easy to find brewed Iced Tea. Most of the time it is unsweetened, or at least the server asks which type you want.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> Admittedly, it probably is not fresh-brewed - at least they don't serve it in the can or bottle they got it in - that's really _declasse_.


Every canned or bottled tea I've ever had, I took one drink and spit it out. I haven't found one that's drinkable yet. Only strong (for my homemade, I use 1-1/2 times the 'normal' number of teabags), fresh brewed, unsweetened tea for me. Around here, most restaurants and fast food places have both. A few have one or the other, and a few don't have either fresh brewed.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I will drink bottled tea as long as it is Pure Leaf. To my taste, the rest are worthless. 

In the summer, I drink a lot of ice tea. I found the best way to store it in the fridge using the following that I got from Target. 









I use twice the recommended amount of tea, either loose or in bags as the ice will dilute it. I have a large tea ball to hold the loose tea or I use cheese cloth to hold it. 

Since I make craft cocktails, I usually have double strength simple syrup around for those who like it sweetened.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

probably because Canadians take their tea (like the Brits ) seriously and there isnt the demand for ice tea which is usually pretty second rate stuff even in US. Ice teas even when brewed are usually done in large quantities and sits around getting bitter over time. I do enjoy a well brewed ice tea without sugar when made fresh (Personally I think sweet tea is awful, but everyone has there preference . I never order ice tea in the southern US because of that).


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have iced tea at home with lunch. When we go out to lunch I order water. I am too cheap to pay an inflated price for a glass of tea. I do tip well because my glass of water made the server work as much as a glass of tea.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Speaking for my area of Canada, the central prairies, tea is not all that popular here. Coffee is generally the drink of choice for many people, and in restaurants it is offered with or after every meal. Hot tea drinkers often don't notice that the hot water for their tea is often served from a pot of water that was heated when the restaurant opened in the morning.

In this area, iced tea is sweet, either mixed from instant powder, or from a can like soda.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

In SC and most areas of the old south (don't include Florida) if you ask for tea with a meal, you will get iced tea that is so sweet that it tastes syrupy. You can get unsweet tea but you have to specifically ask. I ask for unsweet tea with a splash of sweet. If you want hot team you better make it clear what you want.

"In this area, iced tea is sweet, either mixed from instant powder, or from a can like soda."
Yuk and double YUK, that ain't tea.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Are You Craving 'Ice Tea' or 'Iced Tea'?


To 'D' or not to 'D,' that is the question.




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

rjniles said:


> In SC and most areas of the old south (don't include Florida) if you ask for tea with a meal, you will get iced tea that is so sweet that it tastes syrupy. You can get unsweet tea but you have to specifically ask. I ask for unsweet tea with a splash of sweet. If you want hot team you better make it clear what you want.
> 
> *"In this area, iced tea is sweet, either mixed from instant powder, or from a can like soda."
> Yuk and double YUK, that ain't tea.*



Some people find it refreshing, but as you say that ain't tea.

And instant coffee ain't coffee, it's a hot caffeinated beverage. Some people prefer it. But also YUCK.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> When we go out to lunch I order water


Me too, except for one of the towns near me. They run their city water thru a clorox bottle [at least it tastes that way] so when dining out in that town I always get tea instead of water.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

mark sr said:


> Me too, except for one of the towns near me. They run their city water thru a clorox bottle [at least it tastes that way] so when dining out in that town I always get tea instead of water.


That’s what my water taste like I can smell the Clorox in it sometimes. Every one around here buys bottled water.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Here’s my theory about ice tea and the lack of popularity with Canadians. In cold weather It is not as appealing. It’s so hot down here that I drink iced tea all day long in the summer. I boil water, throw in 8 green teabags, no sweeteners.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Here’s my theory about ice tea and the lack of popularity with Canadians. In cold weather It is not as appealing. It’s so hot down here that I drink iced tea all day long in the summer. I boil water, throw in 8 green teabags, no sweeteners.


Fair point, but I still maintain it is largely cultural. We (including northern US residents) tend to be a little more 'cold tolerant' than folks in more southern climes; we don't don parkas when it goes down to 60*F 😁

My brother and I were out for a m/c ride the other day. It was in the upper 60s F and more cloud than sun. At lunch, he ordered iced tea, I ordered coffee. Go figure.

To turn it around a bit, in the US south if, after dinner, if you asked for 'tea' (as opposed to coffee), what would you get? Here, it would be hot tea.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I usually have unsweetened iced tea with lunch at home but it is fall in western NY and apple cider is in season, and it is very good this year. For a while it will be my lunch drink.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> I usually have unsweetened iced tea with lunch at home but it is fall in western NY and apple cider is in season, and it is very good this year. For a while it will be my lunch drink.


Love cider. a lot of apple orchards back in Ohio and places selling cuder.

Back in high school kids that had barns would have senior class parties and guess what our beverage was? I still like it to this day!


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I just had some hot apple cider this morning. we haven't turned the heat on in our house yet, so with it being 45 degrees outside, it was kinda chilly in the house this morning.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> To turn it around a bit, in the US south if, after dinner, if you asked for 'tea' (as opposed to coffee), what would you get? Here, it would be hot tea.


 Around here coffee is often offered after your meal. More ice tea might require you asking.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

There used to be cider presses at almost every farm stand that sold apples. A few years ago the state banned selling unpasteurized cider (and using apples that fell to the ground) so places selling cider are fewer. But pasteurization kills the germs that make cider change taste, so now it stays as sweet as when freshly pressed for a lot longer. The mixture of apple varieties matters significantly. We patronize a farm stand throughout the growing season but we get our cider at another place because they use different apples and we like it better.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> There used to be cider presses at almost every farm stand that sold apples. A few years ago the state banned selling unpasteurized cider (and using apples that fell to the ground) so places selling cider are fewer. But pasteurization kills the germs that make cider change taste, so now it stays as sweet as when freshly pressed for a lot longer. The mixture of apple varieties matters significantly. We patronize a farm stand throughout the growing season but we get our cider at another place because they use different apples and we like it better.


IMO. paterization ruins cider, turns into apple juice

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

rjniles said:


> IMO. paterization ruins cider, turns into apple juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


I used to love unpasteurized cider with little kick to it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I know this thread started with iced tea, but somehow wound up with pasteurization. As I grew up, it was not uncommon to drink raw milk from the cows. We had a dairy who delivered milk and one of their featured items was raw milk. IMO, no better full taste than raw milk. But the gumment won out and we have to get it all pasteurized now.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> I know this thread started with iced tea, but somehow wound up with pasteurization. As I grew up, it was not uncommon to drink raw milk from the cows. We had a dairy who delivered milk and one of their featured items was raw milk. IMO, no better full taste than raw milk. But the gumment won out and we have to get it all pasteurized now.


That’s the milk I grew up on.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> no better full taste than raw milk. But the gumment won out and we have to get it all pasteurized now.


Even here in Wyoming, that was the law...for a while. It's fixed now. We just started getting raw milk from a friend a few weeks ago, and it's great.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

In high school I worked part time at an orchard. They picked up rotten bug and worm infested apples and made cider from them, then sold it without pasteurizing it. Now dropped apples can’t be used and it is pasteurized. I feel better about drinking it. It is not filtered and clear like apple juice, it is just like raw cider. Pasteurization might slightly change cider or milk, but to me it is worth avoiding picking up germs or parasites, which used to happen regularly before pasteurization. I have also worked on dairy farms and I can assure you that cows are not very sanitary animals. Now, back to my iced tea!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I was told I was raised on goats milk as an infant. maybe that’s why I’m stubborn.


----------

